# Veet Hair remover ( A bit rude)



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1,838 of 1,863 people found the following review helpful 
Oh the shame...., 3 July 2012 By A. Chappell
This review is from: Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml (Personal Care) 

After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some of this as previous shaving attempts had only been mildly succesful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits. Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus's birthday as a bit of a treat.
I ordered it well in advance and working in the North sea I considered myself a bit above some of the characters writing the previous reviews and wrote them off as soft office types...oh my fellow sufferers how wrong I was. I waited until the other half was tucked up in bed and after giving some vague hints about a special surprise I went down to the bathroom. Initially all went well and I applied the gel and stood waiting for something to happen. I didn't have long to wait.
At first there was a gentle warmth which in a matter of seconds was replaced by an intense burning and a feeling I can only describe as like being given a barbed wire wedgie by two people intent on hitting the ceiling with my head. Religion hadn't featured much in my life until that night but I suddenly became willing to convert to any religion to stop the violent burning around the **** tunnel and what seemed like the destruction of the meat and two veg. Struggling to not bite through my bottom lip I tried to wash the gel of in the sink and only succeeded in blocking the plughole with a mat of hair. Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief. I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, tore the lid of and positioned it under me. The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing soon returned .
Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn't managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the drawer for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon.I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so.I took a handful of them and tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my arse. This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found it's way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running it's engines behind me.
This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.
Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, arse in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my arse while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good ". Understandably this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn't heard her come in it caused an involutary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction. I can understand that having a sprout farted against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting and having to explain to the kids the next day what the strange hollow in the ice cream was didn't improve my status...So to sum it up Veet removes hair, dignity and self respect...

Alan H


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Soo funny, thanks I needed that laugh.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very good, the mental images are superb...... :lol: :lol: 

not within my experience though so I cannot comment on the accuracy of the sensations described...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a nurse, I reckon I've seen most things, but this made me laugh out loud! I guess you won't be buying a second batch then?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

That was soo funny, tears rolling down my face.
Sorry for you though must have been painful. The pictures it brings are incredible


Ron


----------



## Davygt5 (Sep 1, 2012)

:lol: :lol: crying with laughter here.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Chausson said:


> That was soo funny, tears rolling down my face.
> Sorry for you though must have been painful. The pictures it brings are incredible
> 
> Ron


Luckily not me, Its a review on Amazon

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Link to the Amazon pages
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK

scroll down to the bottom for reviews, theres pages of them (click on see all 590 reviews), Think I might give the stuff a miss :lol: :lol:

Alan H


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Must get some of that for my hubby. :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if he got his end away after all? :lol: 

I had a similar, but milder experience with Radox spray on the right buttock.
Instructions said spray on, do not rub. I rubbed.

OH bit a hole in the blanket watching me dance around the bedroom!!


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Reminds me of the big welsh lad who demanded some of my "ointment" for his sweat rash around his crown Jewels when in the army in the sixties which after removing the lid I gladly gave him.

The "ointment" ? oh it was called FIERY JACK we used it for sore muscles after football :twisted: 

I can still hear his screams as he ran for the shower :lol:

The shower made it worse :roll:


----------

